# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته های دانشگاهی علوم دريايی امام خمينی نوشهر

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته های دانشگاهی علوم دريايی امام خمينی نوشهر

دیباچه:
دریا سالار "الفرد تیرهامان" ابداع کننده استراتژی دریایی در اوایل قرن بیستم می‌گوید:
"اقیانوس‌های  کره زمین، حبابی پر آب هستند که جدار زمین را پوشانده‌اند. هر کشور و یا  ائتلافی از کشورها که قدرت فرماندهی بر این دریاهای بزرگ را داشته باشد،‌  می‌تواند ثروت دنیا را کنترل کند و از این طریق بر کره زمین مسلط شود.  البته شرط اساسی و لازم برای این کار، وجود یک نیروی دریایی قدرتمند است که  دارای پایگاه‌های عملیاتی در داخل کشور و ماوراء دریاها باشد و با انبوهی  از کشتیرانی تجارتی،  تکمیل و پشتیبانی شود."این استراتژی دریایی توسط قدرت‌های بزرگ جهانی در  جنگ جهانی اول و بعدها در جنگ جهانی دوم و سالهای جنگ سرد دنبال شد و با  پیشرفت پر شتاب فناوری ناشی از جنگ جهانی دوم، آمریکا و شوروی سابق از  استراتژی دریایی برای دست‌یابی به منافع ملی و اهداف استراتژیکی خود نهایت  بهره را بردند. کشور آمریکا هم اکنون نیز از پیروان ثابت قدم استراتژی  دریایی است و ناوگان رزمی و بازرگانی وابسته به آن در تمام آبهای حساس جهان  حضور داشته و قدرت خود را به منظور اعمال سیاست‌های خارجی این کشور مورد  بهره‌برداری قرار می‌دهد و این قدرت را از محل‌های حضورشان به سرزمین‌های  مورد نظر نفوذ داده و منتقل می‌سازد.کشور ایران‌ به‌ دلیل‌ موقعیت‌  جغرافیایی‌ خاص‌ (دسترسی‌ به‌ خلیج‌ فارس‌ و دریای‌ مازندران‌)، وسعت‌  مناطق‌ دریایی‌ و شرایط‌ آب‌ و هوایی‌ مناسب‌ برای‌ دریانوردی‌ در این‌  مناطق،‌ از موقعیت‌ خوبی‌ برای‌ دریانوردی‌ برخوردار است‌ و برای‌ حفظ‌  منافع‌ ملی‌ حیاتی‌ در خلیج‌ فارس‌، دریای‌ عمان‌، اقیانوس‌ هند و دریای‌  مازندران‌ و شرکت‌ در فعالیت‌های‌ دریایی‌ و دریانوردی‌ اعم‌ از اقتصادی‌،  اجتماعی‌ و فرهنگی‌ ؛ باید یک‌ نیروی‌ دریایی‌ مقتدر، متفکر، متعهد، طراح‌ و  مطابق‌ با معیارهای‌ مطرح‌ در قرن‌ بیست‌ و یکم‌ داشته‌ باشد. دانشگاه‌ علوم‌دریایی‌ امام‌خمینی(ره) واقع‌ در نوشهر، مهرماه‌ 1360 در همین‌ راستا فعالیت‌ خود را آغاز کرد. این‌ دانشگاه‌ در حال‌ حاضر در 5 رشته‌ عرشه ، تفنگدار دریایی‌، مهندسی‌ الکترونیک‌ و مخابرات‌ دریایی‌، مهندسی‌ دریایی‌ و مدیریت‌ و کمیسر دریایی‌ دانشجو می‌پذیرد. که‌ در این‌ میان‌ رشته‌ مدیریت‌  و کمیسر دریایی‌ دانشجویان‌ خود را از هر سه‌ گروه‌ آزمایشی‌ ریاضی‌ و  فنی‌، علوم‌تجربی‌ و علوم‌انسانی‌ انتخاب‌ می‌کند که ما آن را در بخش  رشته‌های شناور معرفی کردیم.


عرشه ( ناوبری‌ و فرماندهی‌ کشتی‌):



هدف‌  این‌ رشته‌ تربیت‌ جوانانی‌ است‌ که‌ پس‌ از فارغ‌التحصیلی‌ بتوانند  هدایت‌ یگان‌های‌ شناور نظامی‌ یا بازرگانی‌ را برعهده‌ بگیرند. در این‌  راستا دانش‌ و تخصص‌ لازم‌ را در زمینه‌ ناوبری‌، عملیات‌ دریایی‌،  توپخانه‌ و موشک‌، ملوانی‌، ضد زیردریایی‌، هواشناسی‌، آب‌نگاری‌ (شناخت‌  لایه‌های‌ مختلف‌ آب‌)، غواصی‌، یگان‌های‌ شناور سطحی‌ و زیر سطحی‌، مبانی‌  علوم‌ پروازی‌ و تخلیه‌ و بارگیری‌ به دست‌ می‌آورند. البته‌ دانشجویان‌  شاخه‌ نظامی‌ به‌ صورت‌ تخصصی‌تر توپخانه‌، موشک‌ و سلاح‌ها و تجهیزات‌  زیرسطحی‌ را مطالعه‌ می‌کنند و شاخه‌ بازرگانی‌ تخلیه‌ و بارگیری‌ را به‌  صورت‌ گسترده‌تر و تخصصی‌تر می‌خوانند. اما آنچه‌ مهم‌ است‌ این‌ است‌ که‌  هدف‌ اصلی‌ دانشگاه  علوم‌دریایی امام‌خمینی تربیت‌ ناوبر نظامی‌ است‌ و برای‌ ناوبر تجاری‌ در  صورتی‌ دانشجو پذیرفته‌ می‌شود که‌ ارگان‌های‌ دیگر اعم‌ از شرکت‌ ملی‌  نفت‌کش‌، کشتیرانی‌ جمهوری‌ اسلامی‌ ایران‌ و سازمان‌ بنادر و شیلات‌  اعلام‌ نیاز کنند. یعنی؛‌ این‌ دسته‌ از دانشجویان‌ بورسیه‌ ارگان‌ها و سازمان‌های‌ دیگر هستند.


درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل‌:


دروس‌ پایه‌ مشترک‌ در دو شاخه‌ نظامی‌ و تجاری‌:


ریاضی‌، برنامه‌نویسی‌ کامپیوتر، فیزیک‌، شیمی‌ عمومی‌.


دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌ شاخه‌ ناوبری‌ تجاری‌ :


اصول‌ مهندسی‌ دریایی‌، معماری‌ کشتی‌، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌ برق‌، مبانی‌ و تئوریهای‌ مدیریت‌، حقوق‌ دریایی‌، اصول‌ حسابداری‌،  زبان‌ خارجه‌ تخصصی‌، ناوبری‌ ساحلی‌، ناوبری‌ نجومی‌، قوانین‌ راه‌،  ناوبری‌ الکترونیکی‌، قطب‌نمای‌ مغناطیسی‌ و الکتریکی‌، ملوانی‌،  هواشناسی‌، مخابرات‌ بصری‌، تخلیه‌ و بارگیری‌، تاریخ‌ جنگهای‌ دریایی‌،  اقیانوس‌شناسی‌، مانور با شناور، تخلیه‌ و بارگیری‌ کالاهای‌ خطرناک‌ در  روی‌ کشتی‌های‌ بالاتر از 500 تن‌، ناوبری‌ رادار و سیستم‌ ARPA ، اصول‌  مخابرات‌ رادیویی‌، بقا در دریا، مبارزه‌ با آتش‌، ملوانی‌، دریانوردی‌  نجومی‌ و ساحلی‌، عملیات‌ نجات‌ جان‌ افراد، نگهبانی‌ در پل‌ فرماندهی‌،  راهبری‌ موتورهای‌ رانش‌، دریانوردی‌ ساحلی‌ و تخمینی‌، سیستم‌های‌ کنترل‌  سکان‌ و هدایت‌، مخابرات‌ و کاربرد زبان‌ تخصصی‌ رادیویی‌، محاسبات‌ مربوط‌  به‌ تعادل‌ کشتی‌، کاربری‌ سیستم‌های‌ ناوبری‌ الکترونیکی‌، کاربری‌  دستگاههای‌ رادیویی‌، آموزش‌ استانداردهای‌ ویژه‌ کشتی‌های‌ خاص‌.


دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌ شاخه‌ ناوبری‌ نظامی‌:


اصول‌ مهندسی‌ دریایی‌، معماری‌ کشتی‌، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌ برق‌، مبانی‌ و تئوری‌های‌ مدیریت‌، حقوق‌ دریایی‌، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌  الکترونیک‌، سیستم‌های‌ مخابراتی‌ و رادار دریایی‌، زبان‌ خارجه‌ تخصصی‌،  ناوبری‌ ساحلی‌، ناوبری‌ نجومی‌، قوانین‌ راه‌، قطب‌نمای‌ مغناطیسی‌ و  الکتریکی‌، ملوانی‌، توپخانه‌ و مهمات‌، توپخانه‌ و موشک‌، سلاح‌ و  تجهیزات‌ زیرسطحی‌، سینماتیک‌  و مانور، عملیات‌ دریایی‌، مبانی‌ علوم‌ پروازی‌، مخابرات‌ رادیویی‌ و  تاکتیکی‌، جنگ‌های‌ الکترونیکی‌، هواشناسی‌، مخابرات‌ بصری‌، تخلیه‌ و  بارگیری‌، پروژه‌، تاریخ‌ جنگ‌های‌ دریایی‌، هنر جنگ‌ دریایی‌،  اقیانوس‌شناسی‌، مانور با شناور، دریانوردی‌، افسر نگهبان‌ پل‌ فرمانده‌.


تفنگدار دریایی‌ :


دانشجویان‌  رشته‌ تفنگدار دریایی‌ برای خدمت‌ در تیپ‌های‌ تفنگداری‌ آموزش‌ می‌بینند و  دروس‌ تخصصی‌ آنها شامل‌ عملیات‌ آبخاکی‌ می‌شود (هجوم‌ از دریا به‌ ساحل‌  دشمن‌ و تسخیر خطوط‌ ساحلی‌ و سرپل‌ها) در واقع‌ هنگام‌ عملیات‌ آبخاکی‌  در مرحله‌ اول‌ تفنگداران‌ دریایی‌ عملیات‌ خود را آغاز می‌کنند و سپس‌  نوبت‌ به‌ سایر نیروهای‌ نظامی‌ می‌شود. بنابراین‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌  رشته‌ باید توانایی‌ غواصی‌ در عمق‌ کم‌ و هدایت‌ یگان‌های‌ شناور کوچک‌ و  توپخانه‌ را داشته‌ باشند.


دروس‌ پایه‌ :


ریاضی‌،  فیزیک‌ مکانیک‌، فیزیک‌ حرارت‌، فیزیک‌ موج‌ و ارتعاش‌، شیمی‌ عمومی‌،  آشنایی‌ با کامپیوتر و برنامه‌نویسی‌ کامپیوتر، فیزیک‌ الکتریسیته‌ و  مغناطیس‌.


دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌:


اصول‌ مهندسی‌ دریایی‌، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌ برق‌، مبانی‌ سیستم‌های‌ مخابراتی‌ و رادار، جغرافیای‌ نظامی‌، اصول‌ مدیریت‌،  حقوق‌ دریایی‌، قوانین‌ راه‌، اصول‌ و قواعد اساسی‌ رزم‌، تاکتیک‌ آفندی‌  (پدافندی‌)، سیستم‌های‌ الکتریکی‌ و الکترونیکی‌ کشتی‌، پژوهش‌ عملیاتی‌، مدیریت‌ تدارکات‌، تحلیل‌ رفتاری‌، مدیریت‌ منابع‌ انسانی‌، مدیریت‌  پرسنلی‌ در ارتش‌، تاریخ‌ سیاسی‌ معاصر ایران‌، فنون‌ و تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌  سیستم‌ها و روش‌ها، زبان‌ خارجه‌ تخصصی‌، جنگ‌های‌ آبخاکی‌، ناوبری‌،  نقشه‌خوانی‌، نقشه‌بردرای‌، غواصی‌، جنگ‌ الکترونیکی‌، مخابرات‌ رادیویی‌ و  تاکتیکی‌، عملیات‌ دریایی‌، جنگ‌افزارهای‌ تفنگداری‌ دریایی‌، توپخانه‌ و  موشک‌، توپخانه‌ و مهمات‌ دریایی‌، هواشناسی‌، تخلیه‌ و بارگیری‌ رزمی‌،  تخریب‌ و مواد منفجره‌، جنگ‌های‌ نوین‌، شناورها و خودروهای‌  آبخاکی‌، آبنگاری‌، پدافند هوایی‌، تاریخ‌ و قدرت‌ دریایی‌، مبانی‌  اطلاعات‌، ملوانی‌، مین‌های‌ دریایی‌ و نحوه‌ جمع‌آوری‌ آنها.


مهندسی‌ الکترونیک‌ و مخابرات‌ دریایی‌ :


فارغ‌التحصیل‌ مهندسی‌  الکترونیک‌ و مخابرات‌ دریایی‌ رهبری‌ و هدایت‌ صحیح‌، تعمیرات‌ و  نگهداری‌ تمامی‌ دستگاه‌های‌ الکترونیکی‌ موجود در ناو را برعهده‌ می‌گیرد.  اهمیت‌ این‌ مسأله‌ زمانی‌ آشکار می‌شود که‌ بدانیم‌ دستگاه‌های‌ توپخانه‌  و موشکی‌ (هدایت‌ آتش‌ در یک‌ ناو) کاملاً الکترونیکی‌ است‌. گفتنی‌ است‌  فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ باید با مهندسی برق‌ گرایش‌ قدرت‌ و مخابرات‌ آشنا باشند.


دروس‌ پایه‌:


ریاضی‌، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌، آمار و احتمالات‌ مهندسی‌، برنامه‌نویسی‌ کامپیوتر، محاسبات‌ عددی‌ فیزیک‌.


دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌:


الکترومغناطیس‌، مدارهای‌ الکتریکی‌، الکترونیک‌، اندازه‌گیری‌ الکتریکی‌، ماشین‌های‌ الکتریکی‌، مدارهای‌ منطقی‌، ریاضیات‌ مهندسی‌، زبان‌ خارجه‌ تخصصی‌، مخابرات‌، اصول‌ مهندسی‌  دریایی‌، سیستم‌های‌ کنترل‌ خطی‌، اصول‌ جنگ‌ الکترونیک‌، مبانی‌ کنترل‌  جنگ‌افزار، کارگاه‌ عمومی‌ برق‌، میدان‌ها و امواج‌، مدارهای‌ مخابراتی‌،  ماکروویو، اجزاء کامپیوتر، آنتن‌، اصول‌ سیستم‌های‌ رادار، تکنیک‌ پالس‌،  سیستم‌های‌ مخابرات‌ و الکترونیک‌ دریایی‌، میکروپروسسور، کارورزی‌  (بسیاری‌ از درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ همراه‌ با آزمایشگاه‌ است‌) .


مهندسی‌ دریایی‌ :


دو  رکن‌ مهم‌ و اساسی‌ برای‌ هر ناو، شناور بودن‌ و تحرک‌ داشتن‌ است‌. زیرا  هر ناو قبل‌ از آن‌ که‌ مأموریتی‌ را انجام‌ دهد، باید در آب‌ شناور باشد و  سپس‌ بتواند از اسکله‌ فاصله‌ گرفته‌ و از نقطه‌ای‌ به‌ نقطه‌ دیگر حرکت‌  کند. مسؤولیت‌ این‌ دو رکن‌ مهم‌ بر عهده‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ مهندسی‌ دریایی‌ است‌. چون‌ یک‌ مهندس‌  دریایی‌ از عواملی‌ که‌ شناوری‌ یک‌ ناو را تهدید می‌کند، جلوگیری‌ کرده‌ و  در صورتی‌ که‌ کوچکترین‌ سوراخی‌ ایجاد گردد، به‌ سرعت‌ وارد عمل‌ شده‌ و  از نفوذ آب‌ به‌ داخل‌ ناو جلوگیری‌ می‌کند همچنین‌ مسؤولیت‌ نیروهای‌  محرکه‌ یک‌ ناو که‌ می‌تواند بخاری‌، دیزلی‌، توربین‌ گاز یا ترکیبی‌ باشد،  بر عهده‌ مهندس‌ دریایی‌ است‌ تا تحرک‌ ناو تضمین‌ شود.


دروس‌ پایه‌:


ریاضی‌ عمومی‌ ، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌ ، برنامه‌نویسی‌ کامپیوتر، محاسبات‌ عددی‌ ، فیزیک‌.


دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی‌:


شیمی‌ و خواص‌ مواد، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌ برق، رسم‌ فنی‌ و طراحی‌ مهندسی‌ ، استاتیک‌، ترمودینامیک‌ ، انتقال‌ حرارت‌ ، دینامیک‌، مقاومت‌ مصالح‌ ، مکانیک‌ سیالات‌، اصول‌ مهندسی‌  دریایی‌، اجزای ماشین‌ ، کنترل‌ اتوماتیک‌ و اندازه‌گیری‌، موتورهای‌  دیزل‌ دریایی‌ ، توربین‌های‌ بخار دریایی‌ ، توربین‌ گاز دریایی‌ ،  ماشین‌آلات‌ فرعی‌ ، تأسیسات‌ عمومی‌ ، معماری‌ کشتی‌ (هیدرواستاتیک‌)، معماری‌  کشتی‌ (هیدرودینامیک‌)، سیستم‌های‌ الکتریکی‌ در کشتی‌ ، دیگ‌های‌ بخار  دریایی‌ ، زبان‌ تخصصی‌ ، خوردگی‌ در تجهیزات‌ دریایی‌ ، کارگاه‌ تأسیسات‌ ،  کارگاه‌ تجهیزات‌ دریایی‌ ، کارگاه‌ توربین‌ و دیگ‌ بخار، کارگاه‌  موتورهای‌ دیزل‌ ، تکنولوژی‌ کارگاهی‌ ، دریانوردی‌.

توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


کلیه‌ رشته‌های‌ دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ دریایی‌ امام‌ خمینی‌ در دفترچه‌ آزمون‌ سراسری‌ با یک‌ کد معرفی‌ می‌شود و هر سال‌ اوایل‌ مرداد، سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ کشور از بین‌ داوطلبان‌ علاقه‌مند به‌ دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ دریایی‌ حدود 20 برابر ظرفیت‌ را به‌ این‌ دانشگاه‌ معرفی‌ می‌کند که‌ از میان‌ این‌ تعداد، داوطلبان‌ پس‌ از معاینات‌ پزشکی‌،  مصاحبه‌ و تست‌ ورزش‌، 2 برابر ظرفیت‌ به‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ معرفی‌ می‌شوند و  در نهایت‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ با توجه‌ به‌ فرم‌ انتخاب‌ رشته‌ این‌ دسته‌ از  داوطلبان‌، تعداد دانشجوی‌ مورد نظر دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ دریایی‌ امام‌ خمینی‌ را معرفی‌ می‌کند. این‌ دانشجویان‌ در یک‌ روز مشخص‌ به‌ دفتر گزینش‌ و استخدام‌ نیروی‌ دریایی‌ مراجعه‌ کرده‌ و در حضور نماینده‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ کشور از بین‌ 5 رشته‌ تخصصی‌ دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ دریایی‌ انتخاب‌ رشته‌ می‌کنند، به‌ این‌ صورت‌ که‌ بهترین‌ رتبه‌ گزینش‌ شده‌ در این‌ دانشگاه‌،  در آغاز حق‌ انتخاب‌ رشته‌ را دارد و سپس‌ رتبه‌های‌ بعدی‌ به‌ ترتیب‌  می‌توانند رشته‌ مورد علاقه‌ خود را انتخاب‌ کنند البته‌ اگر ظرفیت‌ یکی‌  از رشته‌ها تکمیل‌ شود، دانشجویان‌ بعدی‌ حق‌ انتخاب‌ آن‌ رشته‌ را ندارند.  گفتنی‌ است‌ که‌ دانشجویان دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ دریایی‌ باید در دروس‌ ریاضی‌ و فیزیک‌ قوی‌ بوده‌ و به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ مسلط‌ باشند چون‌ از یک‌ سو اکثر کتاب‌های‌ تخصصی‌ این‌ دانشگاه‌ به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌  است‌ و از سوی‌ دیگر وقتی‌ یک‌ ناو از ساحل‌ دور شد و 12 مایل‌ به‌ طرف‌  دریا رفت‌، در آب‌های‌ بین‌المللی‌ قرار می‌گیرد و در این‌ هنگام‌ کارکنان‌  ناو برای‌ ارتباط‌ با شناورهای‌ دیگر باید به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ مسلط‌ باشند البته‌ در این‌ دانشگاه‌ به‌ کمک‌ کلاس‌های‌ فوق‌ برنامه‌ تلاش‌ می‌شود که‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ دانشجویان‌ تقویت‌ گردد، اما بهتر است‌ که‌ دانشجویان‌ از ابتدا به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ مسلط‌ باشند و معدل‌ دیپلم‌شان‌ نیز از 15 پایین‌تر نباشد تا دروس‌ دانشگاه‌  را به‌ خوبی‌ و با موفقیت‌ پشت‌سر بگذارند. در نهایت‌ دانشجوی‌ علوم‌  دریایی‌ نباید به‌ خانواده‌ خود خیلی‌ وابستگی‌ داشته‌ باشد چون‌ بعضی‌ از  اوقات‌ یک‌ افسر نیروی‌ دریایی‌ به‌ مدت‌ چند ماه‌ روی‌ آب‌ است‌ و  نمی‌تواند در کنار خانواده‌ خود باشد. همچنین‌ دانشجویان‌ باید از سلامت‌  جسمانی‌ کامل‌، دید برای‌ ناوبری‌ و فرماندهی‌ کشتی‌ و تفنگدار دریایی‌ و  حداقل‌ دید برای‌ بقیه‌ رشته‌های‌ دانشگاه‌ برخوردار باشند تا بتوانند با مشکلات‌ و سختی‌های‌ زندگی‌ در دریا کنار بیایند. در ضمن‌ دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ دریایی‌ باید یکی‌ از 9 اولویت‌ اول‌ انتخاب‌ رشته‌ داوطلبان‌ باشد در غیر این‌ صورت‌ کد رشته‌ دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ دریایی‌ که‌ پس‌ از انتخاب‌ رشته‌ نهم‌ باشد، حذف‌ خواهد شد. گفتنی است که این دانشگاه تنها از بین داوطلبان مرد، دانشجو می‌پذیرد.

موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :


دانشجویان‌ دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ دریایی‌ امام‌ خمینی‌ در طی‌ تحصیل‌، شبانه‌روزی‌ بوده‌ و کلیه‌ هزینه‌های‌ خوراک‌، پوشاک‌، کمک‌ آموزشی‌  و زیست‌ آنان‌ بر عهده‌ نیروی‌ دریایی‌ است و پس‌ از گذراندن‌ 118 واحد  موفق‌ به‌ اخذ درجه‌ ناوبان دومی‌ می‌شوند و از نیروی‌ دریایی‌ حقوق‌  دریافت‌ می‌کنند و پس‌ از فارغ‌التحصیلی‌ برابر قانون‌ ارتش‌ به‌ درجات‌  بالاتر می‌روند

منبع :  سایت دانشگاهی*

----------

